# The Fast and the Skinny – Inshore 12/23/09



## phishphood

Nothing like wrapping up a great day of fishing with a high speed boat race. 
Fantabulous flattie for dinner too. It just don't get much better than that.


----------



## Big_Fish

Sounds like fun ! Merry xmas!


----------



## mark_gardner

when i write the book of life your going to be in it as one of the greatest forum fishing report writers of all time  awesome story [smiley=bravo.gif] might want to bump it up to a 9.9 or maybe throw caution to the wind and slap a 15 hp on the back to give you the edge next time  ;D merry christmas


----------



## BA400r

theres nothing like reading an action thriller first thing in the morning,(christmas morning at that) [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## tgaud11

Racing a Ranger Ghost in your Gheenoe, Catching your biggest Red on Fly, and Putting a Fat Flounder on Ice on a crazy artificial.......Sounds like an awesome day....CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Canoeman

Good day fishing Hammer and I agree, you need a 15hp.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Great report. I enjoyed the racing story.


----------



## backwaterbandits

Good report and GREAT story!
Really nice flounder...Seems like a good flounder
year.

P.S: I've been thinkin'... I think we need a GHEENOE
       RACIN' SECTION! What do you think?!?  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Brett

'Noe racing?....I think OSWLD already has that covered.


----------



## HaMm3r

Thank you for all the great responses and positive comments, guys!!  It's always neat to hear that someone else likes your work, while also humbling at the same time.  :-[

Sorry it took me so long to respond. I read some of your replies earlier, but I've been sick as a dog since X-mas eve, so I haven't spent much time online. [smiley=puke.gif]


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

Hammer like stated above I always enjoey your reports... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HaMm3r

Well, not quite sure how this happened, but apparently my mug is featured on a certain big fishing periodical's homepage. : (_Actually, I do know and I'm gonna kick Shawn's butt next time I see him!_) ;D Haven't posted over there in 8-9 months, so not exactly thrilled about it...


----------



## iMacattack

you have an IM


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Well, not quite sure how this happened, but apparently my mug is featured on a certain big fishing periodical's homepage. : (_Actually, I do know and I'm gonna kick Shawn's butt next time I see him!_) ;D Haven't posted over there in 8-9 months, so not exactly thrilled about it...


Now that is the funniest thing I have read all day. ;D


----------



## Frankie_G.

> when i write the book of life *your going to be in it as one of the greatest forum fishing report writers of all time * awesome story  [smiley=bravo.gif]


You get my vote... [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

;D


----------



## mark_gardner

> when i write the book of life *your going to be in it as one of the greatest forum fishing report writers of all time * awesome story  [smiley=bravo.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> You get my vote... [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
> 
> ;D
Click to expand...

dont sell yourself short nanner your at the top of the list too  wish i had the writing skills you guys have  at least i have the fishing skills  ;D


----------



## HaMm3r

> You get my vote... [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
> 
> ;D


Oh hell, there goes the neighborhood!! [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]

Just kidding with ya, brotha! [smiley=1-lmao.gif] How you been and what brings you to microskiff? Whatever the reason, welcome [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]...there's good people here, and good anglers that know their stuff. They even tolerate my longwindedness.  ;D


----------



## HaMm3r

> dont sell yourself short nanner  your at the top of the list too   wish i had the writing skills you guys have     at least i have the fishing skills    ;D


Oh yeah, nanna can definitely spin an entertaining yarn, for sure!   And even though you aren't big on writing SBC, you've definitely got the skillz, plus even more importantly, you seem to have the time, the money and the freedom to fish whenever you want.


----------



## Frankie_G.

> You get my vote... [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
> 
> ;D
> 
> 
> 
> How you been and what brings you to microskiff? Whatever the reason, welcome [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]...there's good people here, and good anglers that know their stuff. They even tolerate my longwindedness.   ;D
Click to expand...

What brings me here? Heck...all these cool emoticons I get to play with of course...    ;D     :-? :  :-[ :-X :-/ :-* :'(

Seriously tho. I was talkin to a guy who works at the Kangaroo and he mentioned that he followed this board. Then I saw Jeff/Jack/Hammer make featured report on that other "screwed up cricket chirping" board and thought I'd come see what needed to be seen... [smiley=1-beer.gif] 



> when i write the book of life *your going to be in it as one of the greatest forum fishing report writers of all time * awesome story [smiley=bravo.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> You get my vote... [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont sell yourself short nanner your at the top of the list too  wish i had the writing skills you guys have  *at least i have the fishing skills*  ;D
Click to expand...

Appreciate that SBC... [smiley=supercool.gif]

And that last sentence sounds like a challenge ta me... [smiley=1-boxing1.gif]

[smiley=ill-take-it.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner

yeah man i loves me smileys  ;D not to derail haMm3rs report but glad you joined in nanna  take ya out in the f&f anytime you want  maybe even hook up with big bend brian


----------



## Frankie_G.

> yeah man i loves me smileys   ;D not to derail haMm3rs report but glad you joined in nanna   take ya out in the f&f anytime you want  maybe even hook up with big bend brian


Absolutely. I certainly wouldn't mind learnin a lil more about the north river fishery.

Brian's been a "Godsend" to us this year. We've been gettin crabs from him and puttin em to good use. I think I read that you also throw a few in the trap from time to time, so I thank you as well... [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## LoneRanger

Great read- put a 15 on the back and start talking a little smack about how you want a rematch! you would smoke him for sure!

L.R.


----------



## snooknreds2

That sounds like a great day of fishing and fun! Way to go in the race you really did "make more with less" [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## DSampiero

Awesome story, make me think it's time to go through the carb on the outboard in the shed and get it back on my canoe...Back in Miami I never bothered with the motor because I would pole 99% of the time, up here in St. Aug I'm seeing the need to cross the ICW...Awesome pics and writing!



> I was talkin to a guy who works at the Kangaroo and he mentioned that he followed this board.


NannaPhobic - If you're referring to the A1A and 206 store that was me, they should be cutting my hours soon...which means more time to fish!


----------



## HaMm3r

Everyone must be back from holiday, with the sudden flurry of responses!  ;D


> Great read- put a 15 on the back and start talking a little smack about how you want a rematch!  you would smoke him for sure!
> 
> L.R.


Actually, Shawn and I were supposed to fish in his Ranger this past sunday, but it was too cold.  Plus, I want to sell my current Gheenoe this year and get an LT25, so I'll be ready for that rematch then.  



> That sounds like a great day of fishing and fun!  Way to go in the race you really did "make more with less" [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


Better than "doing less with more" I guess. ;D Thanks!



> Awesome pics and writing!


Certainly appreciate that!  



> NannaPhobic - If you're referring to the A1A and 206 store that was me,


Now we know who to blame!  [smiley=1-boxing1.gif] Just kidding of course!   ;D


----------



## Flyline

*Re: The Fast and the Skinny*

That's funny thread....

Hammer,

Keep your highsider and get a Lowtide 25. U neva kno when you need a highsider where a lowtide can't go!


----------



## Frankie_G.

> Awesome story, make me think it's time to go through the carb on the outboard in the shed and get it back on my canoe...Back in Miami I never bothered with the motor because I would pole 99% of the time, up here in St. Aug I'm seeing the need to cross the ICW...Awesome pics and writing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talkin to a guy who works at the Kangaroo and he mentioned that he followed this board.
> 
> 
> 
> NannaPhobic - If you're referring to the A1A and 206 store that was me, they should be cutting my hours soon...which means more time to fish!
Click to expand...

That's the store...and I guess it is *you* whom I refer to... [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Like I told you back then, I was known to "hold an audience" on another fishing forum before it headed "south". I remembered you telling me about this place and then saw someone mentioned that hammer had migrated over here. Thought I'd check it out. 

And I admit, I like what I'm seeing thus far... [smiley=cool2.gif]

See ya soon...


----------



## Frankie_G.

> NannaPhobic - If you're referring to the A1A and 206 store that was me,
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know who to blame!  [smiley=1-boxing1.gif]
Click to expand...

Come on now. You've read hundreds (if not thousands) of other people's reports to date. Who could possibly compare to the flair, verbage, and detail you put into each and every one of your reports? Heck, you make people envy your trips and wish they were with you even when you don't catch much. 

Face it. You're a giant amongst ants... [smiley=supercool.gif]

Don't be afraid of a little competition...cause there ain't any...


----------



## HaMm3r

Oh geez Frank, there is no comparison between the two of us! With your talent at spinning light-hearted, fun and informative stories, you have a following of readers (_myself included_) like no one else I know. (_I bet if I checked over on that other forum, I'd find several posts asking where you've been lately._) You're a sponsored redfish tour pro and have had national TV coverage. In contrast, I'm just a guy who puts around in a glorified canoe and uses a lot of words to make up for a lack of fish. : (_I doubt anyone even noticed I was gone over "there"..._)



> Don't be afraid of a little competition...*cause there ain't any*...


You got that right, just for the wrong reasons. 

Anyway, just cause I was giving you a little ribbing there, doesn't mean I'm not happy see you join up here. I've missed your wit and humor. It's been a long time since I've read one of your fantastic tales, so I'm anxious to do so again.


----------



## Frankie_G.

> Oh geez Frank, there is no comparison between the two of us! With your talent at spinning light-hearted, fun and informative stories, you have a following of readers (_myself included_) like no one else I know.


I thank you and appreciate you reading my tales...and with any luck, I will have more experiences to share in the days/weeks/months to come.



> (_I bet if I checked over on that other forum, I'd find several posts asking where you've been lately
> _


_

They all know I'm not happy with what's transpired over there. They'll find me (us) soon enough...and eventually call this forum "Home". This format is the way it should be...The way we want it to be. I'm glad I checked it out.




You're a sponsored redfish tour pro and have had national TV coverage. In contrast, I'm just a guy who puts around in a glorified canoe and uses a lot of words to make up for a lack of fish. : (I doubt anyone even noticed I was gone over "there"...)

Click to expand...

I noticed...and I'm sure others did too. When a "family" looses their "Hemmingway", it's not easily "un-noticed". 




Anyway, just cause I was giving you a little ribbing there, doesn't mean I'm not happy see you join up here. I've missed your wit and humor. It's been a long time since I've read one of your fantastic tales, so I'm anxious to do so again.  

Click to expand...

Again...appreciated by me and much more than is deserved.

I've taken a few weeks off but plan on wetting a line soon enough. We're all tired of this dismal wet and cold weather and from what my "boys" are telling me, so are the fish.

*On a side note:*

When we thought the day was too cold and could see no earthly reason to rise to fish at break of dawn, and put our drags to the test and stay in bed for the best.

With winter here, fall and autumn gone, it just seems best to rest...to rest.

But under these winter skies so cold, we'll wait for dormant seeds of seasons unborn. 

And so the heart does hold hope that heals all negative thoughts.

In the cold months upon us...a harvest to be had.








[/img]








[/img]

And I say..."*Let them eat crab*"... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Now ya'll go out there and get you some... [smiley=1-dancingchief.gif]_


----------

